
Raspberry Pi - Upcoming board revision  - thehodge
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1929
======
tomstokes
The mounting holes alone make this new revision worth waiting for.

It's also nice to see the additional GPIO output which can be used either as
an additional I2C bus or used for I2S (digital audio) output. The latter
should be very useful for those who want to use the Raspberry Pi as a media
center PC as it's trivial to convert I2S to S/PDIF or Toslink (optical).

Finally, I'm glad the GPIOs have been changed to expose the missing JTAG debug
symbol. Having proper JTAG support makes low-level development far, far
easier.

------
alexchamberlain
It's such a shame that the guys at Raspberry Pi can't communicate very well.

This is fantastic news, but where's the picture? the schematic?

There's a massive thread on the future Camera Module. Once a day or so,
someone says "Can we have an update please?". The response: "In Development."
Snooze.

~~~
kasbah
I think they are doing a very good job considering they have one full-time
employee.

------
makomk
"The SMSC 1V8 power has been disconnected from the system supply."

I notice they don't talk about this much at all, or give credit to the person
who figured the issue out (who I believe may have been banned from the
official forums for talking about it). It turns out that the high temperatures
some people were seeing on the LAN9512 chip weren't actually normal at all;
they'd screwed up and connected the output of its internal 1.8V regulator,
which wasn't meant to drive external circuitry, to the 1.8V rail. So on some
boards (depending on tolerances) its internal regulator ended up providing the
1.8V supply for the entire board and overheating quite a bit.

~~~
X-Istence
Do you have a source for this? Also is there something that owners of older
boards can do (such as cutting the trace?) to make sure their boards don't
overheat?

~~~
makomk
There's an entire thread about it on the Element 14 forums here:
<http://www.element14.com/community/thread/19236>

Unfortunately, unlike some of the other modifications in newer board
revisions, there's no easy fix for this for owners of older boards. The level
to which boards are affected varies and it's not clear how many (if any, for
that matter) have stability problems as a result.

Doesn't help that most people don't actually seem to report when their board
doesn't work properly, in part because the moderators on the official forums
are quite hostile to anyone mentioning problems.

------
jrockway
Did anyone ever get an original Raspberry Pi? All I've seen is pictures of it
next to the words "out of stock".

~~~
whyenot
Yes. I ordered one in late July from Element14. It arrived about 2 weeks
later.

I currently have it connected to a webcam and running on solar power.

~~~
ajays
Do you have a description of your setup? It sounds interesting.

~~~
makomk
Bear in mind there apparently some nasty hardware limitations in the USB
controller that tend to make USB webcams unreliable:
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=12097)

I'm guessing that whyenot dodged them due to a combination of luck and not
having any USB peripherals connected other than the webcam and Wifi adapter;
the more USB devices, the more likely you are to run into a problem.

~~~
whyenot
I've connected the camera, wifi, gps and a usb hard disk to the pi at the same
time using a powered USB hub (Belkin I think?) and haven't had any problems.
This was with mains power. But you're right, there are many people who have
run into problems. Either I was lucky or I didn't notice them.

~~~
makomk
I think connecting a keyboard and mouse as well may significantly increase the
odds of it failing, which is unfortunate given how the Foundation advertised
it.

------
KeepTalking
Update from Allied: They are currently 10 weeks backlogged.

